# Long John Silver's fish batter.....



## Miss Dixie (May 21, 2004)

My parents went to Alaska last month and brought home about 150 lbs. of halibut filets. I happened upon the LJS batter recipe for their fish. Here it is:

1 cup flour
1/2 cup milk
1/2 cup water
1 Tablespoon baking POWDER (I used soda the first time and made play dough...heh)
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 Tablespoon vinegar

Mix all ingredients well in a bowl. Dip pieces of fish, covering thoroughly. Fry in hot oil until brown.

I cubed the halibut and seasoned it with some lemon pepper from Alaska and a dash of salt last night. Talk about good!


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

might try it on chicken strips too.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Ms Dixie...*

I made that same mistake with chocolate chip cookies.....little BRICKS!! LOL......Now, kind of like when you carpenter something...measure twice cut once....if anything calls for baking powder or soda...I read it....go get it, and hold it up and read it and the recipe again!! LOL

Later
R3F


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'm going to try that the next time i fry up a batch, miss dixie. i've been on a lifetime quest for the perfect fish batter.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Me to, I actually printed out last week and I am going to try, my biggest decision is Mastercylinders shrimp first or the fish batter, decisions, decisions... Thanks again for sharing the recipe.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

thanks for the recipe. I gave you green for being so kind to share


----------



## gm (Jun 26, 2004)

Substitute the water with Shiner Bock beer....mmmmmm good.

Or google beer batter recipe. I have some Alaskan Halibut too, from a trip in June. Tried a beer batter recipe, it was great!


----------



## JMG_TX (May 29, 2009)

I made this the other day. It was OK. Im going to add some spices to it. Note: Make sure once you drop the fish in the fryer to keep it suspended for a little bit. If not is will stick to the bottom of the fryer. Dont ask me how I know LOL .


----------

